# Pissed-off artist adds urinating dog next to "Fearless Girl"



## Disir (May 30, 2017)

City sculptor Alex Gardega — seething over the “Fearless Girl” statue being placed across from Wall Street’s “Charging Bull” — has decided to retaliate with a work of his own.

Gardega created a statue of a small dog, titled “Pissing Pug,” and his sloppily crafted pooch takes direct aim at “Fearless Girl” — or, at least, at her left leg.

“This is corporate nonsense,” Gardega told The Post of “Fearless Girl,” saying it was put opposite artist Arturo Di Modica’s famed bull as a publicity stunt by a Boston-based financial firm.
http://nypost.com/2017/05/29/pissed-off-artist-adds-statue-of-urinating-dog-next-to-fearless-girl/

I absolutely would do the same and then I would skip all the way to the bank and pat myself on the back for such an excellent publicity stunt.


----------



## Pogo (May 30, 2017)

Disir said:


> City sculptor Alex Gardega — seething over the “Fearless Girl” statue being placed across from Wall Street’s “Charging Bull” — has decided to retaliate with a work of his own.
> 
> Gardega created a statue of a small dog, titled “Pissing Pug,” and his sloppily crafted pooch takes direct aim at “Fearless Girl” — or, at least, at her left leg.
> 
> ...



If you did the same there would be_ two_ dogs.  Then you could say somebody double-dog dared you.


----------



## DOTR (May 30, 2017)

"But many female passers-by Monday said “Fearless Girl” has come to represent women taking on Wall Street — and just about anybody else *standing up to financial firms*..."

  LOL. The propaganda/advertising statue was *created* and placed by a trillionaire Wall Street Firm called "State Street Global Advisers!

  Should these females be voting?


----------



## BlackFlag (May 30, 2017)

The girl statue should be placed facing the White House until Trump is impeached.


----------



## DOTR (May 30, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> The girl statue should be placed facing the White House until Trump is impeached.



  If there is a buck to be made off it some Wall Street firm will.


----------



## BlackFlag (May 30, 2017)

DOTR said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > The girl statue should be placed facing the White House until Trump is impeached.
> ...


^ 

Well, I guess if Trump felt it would help his Wall Street buddies and cabinet members, he might allow it.  I doubt his fragile ego could take it, though.


----------



## Disir (Jun 1, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> The girl statue should be placed facing the White House until Trump is impeached.



Save it.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 1, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> The girl statue should be placed facing the White House until Trump is impeached.



Impeached for what? Winning?

-Geaux


----------

